
Show HN: Footstock – 5000% crowdfunded – trading, fantasy football and games - footstock
https://www.footstock.com
======
footstock
Disclaimer: We are a licensed operator in the UK. HN might not be the place to
advertise for this, but we are hackers, have some growth and proud to show!

Footstock is a combination of trading, fantasy football and casino gambling.
With over 5000% of our initial crowdfunding target reached, we aim to be the
daily go-to platform for soccer fans!

You can buy Premier League player cards, either from our shop, or the
peer2peer ‘order book’ based market. There’s opportunity to profit through
buying players cheaply and then selling at a profit if their stock rises.
These player cards can then be used to enter teams in our rake-free fantasy
football tournaments which we run on Premier League, Champions League and
Europa League matches. Buy-ins range from free up to £50, suiting all budgets.

We’re also about to launch a £10k freeroll with £5,000 guaranteed to the
winner in early November!

Cards can also be used to gamble in our roulette tournaments, with the
opportunity to win other cards or cash.

You will love the thrill of the fantasy football tournaments and the 24/7
availability of the casino games. Anyone who’s played Draftkings or FPL knows
the buzz of watching your fantasy teams perform, with our platform you can
profit from your football knowledge in multiple different ways!

~~~
al2o3cr
GTFO spamdroid

~~~
footstock
im not a spamdroid =) The headline is fine and the disclaimer says it all.
sorry if you don't like it... not all posts around a licensed gambling
business are spam.

------
simas89
I wonder if you have bought the rights to use actual player likeness.

~~~
footstock
Yes we did. We are a German company and operate in the UK exactly because of
this.

